# spring snows



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Just wondering what you guys will be running for a spread this spring?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

200-250 floaters, 900-1500 northwinds. And a custom E-caller if we GG to make it


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

1100 northwinds on stainless steel stakes, and 100 carrylite floaters


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

are they custom northwinds or regular ones..how did u get the stainles steel stakes to fit them...thank

it looks like you guys will have some killer spreads. do floaters work well?


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

mine are all custom that I did myself, I put a size 0 grommet through the neck on the bodies and then ran the stake through with a one-way washer to keep the body from sliding


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

About 600 of ours are custom painted. But Im thinking that all of the guys we hunt with should by socks for there BF's and paint those...... IT WOULD BE KILLER!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

My spread is tiny compared to Chris and the nodak crews spread,120 custom northwinds and a CD player.I had good luck pass shooting the early flocks last year and did well decoying the late birds.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

That reminds me...

mallard and GB3, drop me a line and I've got some of your gear.

The garage is all cleaned out for the winter.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Have any of you guys used Texas Rag decoys? Can anyone comment on how effective they are?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

i have had numbers of geese land in my texas rags 2 different times. It was on the upwind side of the spread and ther was shells and sillowets and windsocks also ther ebut they decided to land by the texas rags. So must not be to bad.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have about 400 rags that havent been used for 3 years now. I just dont like the how they glare un sunny days.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Cheap Hunter -

We have killed many a geese over rags. The one big drawback is they want to "pop' in a good wind - very noisy. If you are just getting into it they make it very convenient to produce a large spread without spending a boat load of money. But just about everybody will agree that northwinds are the best bang for your buck.

As for our spread, we hunt over 500-1000 northwinds, 200 shells, and 10 doz silos, and up to five custom callers.


----------

